# Legacy of HMHS BRITANNIC



## mbarnette

For those that might be interested, here is a video on the HMHS BRITANNIC, sister ship of the TITANIC. It includes a brief history of the Olympic Class liners, the life and loss of BRITANNIC, discovery and early exploration of the wreck by Cousteau and others, and then finishes with a lot of recent video...including a full cir***navigation of the wreck by 4 divers chased by 2 submersibles. It's broken into 4 short segments, with the following clip linked at the end. Enjoy!


----------

